# National Trust equivalent in Europe?



## jiwawa

Does anyone know if there's an equivalent of our National Trust in France/Spain/Germany?


----------



## Boff

JWW said:


> Does anyone know if there's an equivalent of our National Trust in France/Spain/Germany?


Hi,

I can only talk for Germany, and there is nothing like it.

Best Regards,
Gerhard (a faithful NT Scotland member since 2006...)


----------



## thieawin

These are the 13 organisations whith which the NT has a reciprocal membership/admissions scheme

Scotland - www.nts.org.uk 
Australia - www.nationaltrust.org.au 
Bermuda - www.bnt.bm 
The Bahamas - www.bnt.bs 
Barbados - www.ccanet.net 
Canada - www.heritagecanada.org 
Cayman Islands - www.caymannationaltrust.org 
Guernsey - www.nationaltrust-gsy.org.gg 
Isle of Man - www.gov.im/mnh 
Jersey - www.nationaltrustjersey.org.je 
Malta - www.dinlarthelwa.org 
New Zealand - www.nationaltrust.org.nz, www.historic.org.nz, www.qu2.org.nz 
Italy - www.fondoambiente.it

Strangely there are no direct links with National Heritage or Cadw or Historic Scotland although members of the trust may receive reduced price entry at some of their sites

I know this does not answer the question exactly, but if there were similar organisations I suspect that NT would have negotiated reciprocal visiting rights


----------



## OneoneTwo

JWW said:


> Does anyone know if there's an equivalent of our National Trust in France/Spain/Germany?


In France there is an organisation called "Fondation Patrimoine" which is equivelant of National Trust.


----------



## Glandwr

I'd been thinking of posting something similar. What I think JWW might mean are there similar organisations that you could join for a one off fee and then have access to a load of their heritage buildings etc. for free.

Dick


----------

